# New Blight Video



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Bottom Of page. Video is very large.

Looks very cool. Man is that one large prop

http://www.pumpkinrot.com/pages/Page14.htm


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very cool! Thanks for the link krough.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It was cool, but I think I was expecting something else.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

uhhh....ok. To be honest, I like it and all, but it's not his best work. The best part is the head, of coarse, but the body doesn't do it for me.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hey I think we put to much in the way of expectations It isnt his best work but he seems to know that already and whats wronge with an artist taking a different direction.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Very different from the rest of his body of work, but I really like it. It reminds me of one of the winged beasts the Nazgul rode in _The Lord of the Rings. _


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes, it is different yet very eerie. The implications of a human skull inside something that is definitely NOT human in appearance always gives me a shiver. Nicely done, John! Wish I could be on the judges panel this year, too!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok-Im inspired. Need to finish s.c. for contest.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

I was thinking it might be the remains of the first scare crow that he created that got copied so much by others. Talk about starting a fad. It is totally different then the past ones but different is good to me. Very creative and quite inspiring to see what one person can make out of something that some one else would bring to the dumps after trimming the trees in the back yard. Very impressed as always with the creativity and spookiness of John's (are we on a first name basis ?) work. A+


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

The scarecrow is very original, and aspects of it are awesome. I admire his ability to find things that are twisted and evil looking in nature and bring them to life in his props.


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

> Main Entry: blight
> Pronunciation: 'blIt
> Function: noun
> Etymology: origin unknown
> ...


To that extent - I think he pretty much nailed it


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Interesting ... very interesting... Totally creeped me out. Glad Im not a Krough.. umhmmm I mean Crow.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I like it. At least he's not trying to copy his old work. This is totally new. I love the skull emerging from a rotting pumpkin thing it has going on.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The more I watch it, the more it grows on me. I needed to look at it without comparing it to the other stuff he built. On it's own, it's a pretty damn good prop.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Not my favorite Pumpkinrot, but you have to admire how much ass he kicked in the contest. He actually built something pretty cool and original compared with the 9 spongebobs and disney-themed piles of garbage... (90% of which didn't even qualify as scarecrows, more like parade floats.) PR is definitely one of my favorite builders.


----------

